# Winter Project about Over with



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a Matching Bows, one is 45 Lb. Pull an the other is 95 Lb. pull
Made from Wal-nut From Mike 1950 an Hard Maple an Ebony. Outreaches were steam bent to a forum with thin pieces same with hand pieces 
All Pulls are certified by Bass Pro Shop in Savanna Georgia 

Now to make the carrying case for them the easy part :laughing:


Thanks for looking


----------



## shadowjfaith (Mar 31, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## jdpber (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

95lb - gazooks thats a tough pull!


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Beautiful work! Did you do the marquetry on the table?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

difalkner said:


> Beautiful work! Did you do the marquetry on the table?


 
Yes that's my Work Bench they are Inlays on the bench


----------



## PhilipCollier (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful bows. Hoping mine turn out functional...then will worry about pretty...you got both!!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Cross Bow will be next want a 120 Lb. pull on it


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Those are awesome.The guy that owns the local (to me) exotic hardwood store (www.rosewoodarchery.com/index.html) does a large amount of the laminations for Black Widow Bows. (www.blackwidowbows.com) They are works of art as are your bows.



On a side note, glad to see you back on here as I hadn't seen you post in a while (unless I missed it). I hope all well is going for you and your family.


----------



## MeasureTwice (Jan 12, 2012)

Burb said:


> On a side note, glad to see you back on here as I hadn't seen you post in a while (unless I missed it). I hope all well is going for you and your family.


Ditto! And fantastic work on the bows!!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Holy crap those are gorgeous Roy. Absolutely beautiful work.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Those are just too nice to USE!!!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Truly beautiful bows. I wouldn't even want to try something at 95 pound pull though. Broke my elbow in high shcool, wrestling, and really can't hold a pull more than about 50 pounds now. Had a roommate when I was in the AF that had some nice homemade recurves like those. Damn near broke my face and his bow test pulling one once. He was none-too-pleased and neither was I.

PS: what length draw are those pull-weights measured at?


----------



## Sorrowful Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow! Amazing work. How do they shoot?


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

Great work Right and great to see you back on here! Hope all is well!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

frankp said:


> Truly beautiful bows. I wouldn't even want to try something at 95 pound pull though. Broke my elbow in high shcool, wrestling, and really can't hold a pull more than about 50 pounds now. Had a roommate when I was in the AF that had some nice homemade recurves like those. Damn near broke my face and his bow test pulling one once. He was none-too-pleased and neither was I.
> 
> PS: what length draw are those pull-weights measured at?


 
21 inch Draw


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorrowful Jones said:


> Wow! Amazing work. How do they shoot?


 
Works beautiful took a four point with the 45 LB pull one at 40 yards :yes:


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

Just awesome. Your craftsmanship is matchless.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Spectacular!

Welcome back Roy.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Completely not as cool as your build (or anywhere near as nice looking) but I just found out about pac bows. Cost is considerably less for materials and time is within the realm of me actually getting one built. Planning to do one as a starter bow for my 2 and 4 year olds. You can even get up to about a 45 pound draw weight (at ~28 inches) from some of the designs. Now to decide whether to make the starter a long bow or a recurve... ideas as to which is better for young kids?

EDIT: That should say PVC bows... stupid autocorrect. Anyway, I just started a 48" bow for my kids today using schedule 40 PVC. I'll see if I can measure the draw weight once it's finished. I may build a take-down recurve for myself as well.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

frankp said:


> Completely not as cool as your build (or anywhere near as nice looking) but I just found out about pac bows. Cost is considerably less for materials and time is within the realm of me actually getting one built. Planning to do one as a starter bow for my 2 and 4 year olds. You can even get up to about a 45 pound draw weight (at ~28 inches) from some of the designs. Now to decide whether to make the starter a long bow or a recurve... ideas as to which is better for young kids?


 Long bows are better for the 2 and 4 year olds, safer an easier to make.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Roy-Sorry I missed these- they are beautiful as your work always is. Was that the curly or dark walnut. Either wood -fantastic use of it.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

mike1950 said:


> Roy-Sorry I missed these- they are beautiful as your work always is. Was that the curly or dark walnut. Either wood -fantastic use of it.:thumbsup:


 
It was the figured dark I got from you Mike, thought you want to see it used. They work beautifully to :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Mike Here is a better picture of the Walnut for you


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

That beautiful wood!!!


----------



## Becca (Jul 24, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous. I wish I could get back into archery and would love to have a collection of bows that nice (both recurve and longbows).


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

That is stunning work! Thanks for posting. How did you finish that beautiful wood? It's so shiny.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Poly was used on this project


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Here is a snick look at the box with a twist ( Carving )

Some Quarter Sawn crap figured Cherry an some crappie Maple


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Very nice. Looking forward to what's next.

Mark


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Dont know how I missed this thread! pure perfection as usual! absolutely Awesome!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Update on Carving in progress :yes::yes:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*Awesome.....*

..Is the best word I can come up with.

Are these hunting bows? Sorry if the answer is obvious but I have not clue about bow and arrows lol..

I have a coworker who does bow hunting. I would show these to him but I think he might soil his pants lol..


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes there Hunting Bows I took a 4 point with the 45 Lb pull one :yes::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Getting ready for the finish, added green dye for effect for the grass :yes: an darken in the back antlers, inside ears an hoofs :yes: finish work going to take me about 1 week or 2 not in a hurry :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MGP Roofing (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice work.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Got 1 coat of BLO on an 1 coat of Poly on now still a few days of finish to go :yes:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome work BC..Thanks for sharing with the team here!


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

wow! gorgeous.. I bowhunt, so I appreciate pretty wood ones, vs. plastic.


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

That is so cool. Love the wood. Must be fun to build. You did an amazing job.


----------

